# المنتدى منتدى عالم الموبايل البرامج والثيمــات والالعــاب والخلفيات والميلتيميديا قسم تطبيقات وألعاب الأندرويد Apps & Games Android برنامج برنامج خرائط جوجل Google Maps 4.7.0

## mohamed73

*Google  Maps  4.7.0* (freeware) Requirements: Android  Overview: Get the latest  google  Maps  and never need a paper map again. 
[break]
Google  Maps   received an update tonight which brought it to version 4.7.0. So what’s  new? A new Places widget for your home screens and the ability to rate  places using a new   service called Hotpot. Apparently  google    is going to take over the social check-in game as well and using their  massive Android audience to do so. In Hotpot you can add friends, rate  just about anything on the planet, and do it all so quickly and easily  now from your mobile phone.   google      الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## narosse27

بارك الله فيك

----------


## thayouba

شكرا أخي على البرنامج

----------


## al fassia

chokran. tres interessant.

----------


## chiki13

تسلم يداك أخي الكريم 100%100 
تستاهل الشكر

----------


## sip4m1

شكرااا أخي

----------


## bb_m

بارك الله فيك

----------


## yasino

Raw2a ihfdo

----------


## lmariouh

شكراااااااااااااا

----------


## lokerby

thanksssssssssssss

----------

